# New project



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

This shouldn't be too hard for me to copy. Jan snapped it up at a garage sale today for less than the cost of the wood. It appears to be gum. It could be Eastern red cedar as well but so far I haven't detected a cedar aroma.

I plan to, with my faithful 13 year old know-it-all son, build one similar. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

It looks like cedar and a plywood back

The knot in the side looks like a cedar knot


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Bob, I'm thinking of plywood for the back. Don't know why the guy who built this one didn't. 

The sweet thing is having the kid for the week and an easy project for him to work on. We'll probably dress it out a little more, but in the end I hope he enjoys the experience and takes something home he can tell his mom he built.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good luck Gary, looking forward to the pics!

corey


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank Corey. I promise pictures on this.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Gary be sure to sign and date yours and sons work. you never know how long it will be in the family, but it is something you done together.


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Great thought Dr. Zook. Thanks for the reminder. I'll do it.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

cool! gotta get pics with you guys in it so we can get a good idea on how big it is!!
cant wate to see it.


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

The overall height of the little chest is 609 mm high by 215 mm wide by 152 mm deep. 

I did get a dry fit on the shelves and found a nice chunk of 4 X 4 for the bottom while the real boss decided it needed some dressing with possibly a heart, hidden hinges, a curve on the top rail, and all the things bosses are good at deciding. Now that the boss has disapproved of all that I did today I should have pictures tomorrow.

I love my boss. She scratches my ear perfectly.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Conversion*



garyo1954 said:


> The overall height of the little chest is 609 mm high by 215 mm wide by 152 mm deep.]
> 
> 
> 
> That's equal to about 24" high by 8 1/2" wide by 6" deep for us imperials.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

garyo1954 said:


> The overall height of the little chest is 609 mm high by 215 mm wide by 152 mm deep.
> 
> I did get a dry fit on the shelves and found a nice chunk of 4 X 4 for the bottom while the real boss decided it needed some dressing with possibly a heart, hidden hinges, a curve on the top rail, and all the things bosses are good at deciding. Now that the boss has disapproved of all that I did today I should have pictures tomorrow.
> 
> I love my boss. She scratches my ear perfectly.


Don't argue with the boss Gary, I agree with all three "suggestions" especially the hinges.


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Good afternoon guys. It has been a productive morning. (Previewing these pictures tells me I may have had too much coffee.)

Harry I agree with you. The boss is always right. And when I think otherwise, I reminded to go back to rule one. 

Picture 1: I cut a chunk of 4 X 4 which will add weight to the bottom to keep this little jewel from falling over too easily. Not to be picky but the height/base ratio, as Zook says 24 high on a 6 X 8.5 base is not exactly ideal. That 4 X 4 will help with that. 

Picture 2: I have ran a 3/4 straight bit to support the shelves a bit. I'm also going to add a brace. 

Picture 3: I used a 1/4 straight for the back which will be fiberboard since I seem to have more than my share of it at the moment. 

Picture 4 and 5: I have some mullion strip left over for another project and decided I could split it to give support and a decorative touch above and below the shelves. 

In general, I decided to have the door placed between the two shelves. It seems more practical and removes the possibility of someone placing a snifter carelessly on the door top, which if it was the open, would result in a broken glass.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice so far Gary. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Enough for today. 

Picture 1: Here's a comparison of the original and the one we're building. Pretty close even with the changes.

Picture 2: The back edge is pushed up a little but we can sand it some and once we put the sash in place it won't show. 

Picture 3: I put in the split mullion placing it back 3/4" so when I install the door it will fit flush. 

I did kick myself once or twice thinking I should have put the mullion on the back as well. Of course, I do have the option of coping a couple of pieces to fit in that space. And I could do that with an exacto knife. 

Except for minor inconveniences I'm enjoying this. I hope everyone else is enjoying it as well.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

looking good. I like build alongs! thanks!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking good Gary, anyone who can't spot the difference needs new glasses!


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words harry. 

Sad to say I didn't get anything done today. I don't understand 'spring' cleaning in the winter but I suppose that is a woman thing, so I helped move furniture and played chauffeur. 

Tomorrow I'll play chauffeur for the kid since he is going home to enjoy his Christmas Wii.

I'll be back on it by Saturday unless the dogs find something that really, really needs doing this moment.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking good Gary! Thanks for the pics.

Corey


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

I haven't forgotten this project, I've just been tied up on other things. Today I decided what I had started might make better trivets. So tomorrow, God willing, I'm back at it.


----------

